# Baitcaster auf normaler Rute



## putschii (18. Januar 2017)

Hey,

seit ich die Baitcaster von nem Freund getestet habe, möchte ich eigentlich nichts anderes mehr angeln, weil es mir einfach mega Spaß gemacht hat. Da so eine Baitcaster alleine schon gut ins Geld geht, würde ich gerne wissen, ob es meiner Rute (Sportex Black Arrow UL 1-7g) schaden kann, wenn ich da die einfach adners herum halte und ne BC drauf schraube, besonders weil sie ja in die andere Richtung gebogen wird ;+
Bei der Wahl der welche Baitcaster ich nehme, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, aber es MUSS!!! eine her und das besser schon gestern als heute... :vik:... aber erstmal ein wenig sparen.

LG


----------



## daci7 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Bei dem angesprochenen Wurfgewicht der Rute wird die BC allerdings nicht gerade billig :m
Für das Geld einer UL-Baitcaster kriegste die M-Baitcaster mit passender Rute. Ich würds mir überlegen.
Außerdem: Es ist alles andere als optimal eine BC an einer nicht passenden Beringung zu fischen. Ohne die Rute zu kennen: Der Leitring wird zu groß und weit abstehend sein und generell werden zu wenig Ringe verbaut sein, so dass im worst case die Schnur bei Belastung über den Blank läuft.
#h


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Na dann spar mal weiter und kauf dir auch eine passende Rute zur Multi!
Eine Rute die für Multirollen ausgelegt ist hat mehr Ringe, einen kleineren Startring als eine normale Spinnrute.
Der Effekt, wenn du eine Multi auf eine Spinnrute montierst, die Schnur schleift an der Rute sobald sie sich biegt, beim Wurf z.b.!

Jürgen


----------



## grubenreiner (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Und wenn wir jetzt theoretisch annehmen die Rute hätte eine passende Beringung (habe ich 2 Fälle hier, Beringung Multi geeignet aber kein Casting grip).
Lässt sich das fischen oder fühlt sich das so komisch an wie ich es mir vorstelle?


----------



## KxKx2 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Hallo,
  den Casting Grip brauche ich nicht, da ich mit den Damen immer an der Baitcaster- Multirolle habe. Ich weiß sowieso nicht wofür der gut sein soll. Meine Bootsruten, Brandungsruten mit Multi, haben auch alle kein Grip

 Aber die Angelgerätehersteller wollen ja auch etwas verkaufen#h

 Gruß, Klaus


----------



## putschii (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

hmmm, schade =( 
Ja preislich wird das kein Zuckerschlecken, will eig beim UL bleiben, obwohl ich gerade erst damit anfange und eigentlich noch die ein oder andere Frage offen ist. Fische irgendwie ungern größere Sachen als 20g und habe sowieso das Gefühl, dass größer Köder bei mir in der Gegend nicht von nöten ist.


----------



## Allround-Angler (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Ich fische derzeit eine halbwegs geeignete normale Rute mit der Baitcaster mit mittelschweren Grundmontagen.
Funktioniert für meine bescheidenen Zwecke|rolleyes.

Mein Vorschlag wäre:
Frag Deinen Freund, ob er Dir die Baitcaster ausleiht.
Dann kannst Du es mal ausprobieren.
Um zu verhindern, daß die Schnur am Blank reibt, kannst Du die Baitcaster unten halten und rückwärts kurbeln.

Falls Du damit nicht zufrieden bist, schlage ich Dir vor, eine gebrauchte Kombi von einem vertrauenswürdigen Angelkumpan zu erwerben.


----------



## daci7 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

1-7g ist aber - besonders bei Baitcastern - ein gaaaanz anderer Schnack als 10-20g 
Ich fische selbst ein paar Multis, allerdings eben nicht in dem Wurfgewicht.
Erstens weil ich da schon gut ausgestattet bin mit Staionärrollen und zweitens weil mir das auch zu teuer ist. 
Wenn ich das richtig seh ist die Revo Premier (mit neuen Lagern) so mit die günstigste Variante im UL-Baitcast Sektor. Da biste dann bei 170€ ohne und 200+€ mit neuen Lagern. Ansonsten gehts dann bei Pixy, Steez, Aldebaran und dergleichen in anderen Preisbereichen richtig ab - allerdings ohne mich :m


----------



## putschii (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Da wäre die Daiwa Liberto Pixy 68 PX L eine brauchbare Sache oder?
Es muss jetzt auch nicht bei 1-7g sein, war ja nur die Rute die ich gerade habe, aber in dem UL-Bereich wollte ich eigentlich schon bleiben, folglich wirds teuer


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Hallo putschii,

Da mu0t du mMn anders ran gehen. Du wirst knapp 200 Euro mind. für die Rolle rechnen müssen (!)und auch fast nochmal so viel für eine entsprechende BC Rute.
Die Idee mit deiner UL/L Stationärrute wird nicht klappen...allein der Starterring..auch denke ich das der Blank fürs Baitcasten eher ungeeignet sein wird.
Am besten kaufst du dir ne ganz ordinäre kleine,leichte Stationärrolle und gut ists  - auch wirfst du damit weiter 
lg


----------



## putschii (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

ich mag die baitcaster aber einfach lieber ist mein problem, also muss ich wohl tiefer in die tasche greifen =( das werfen macht einfach viel mehr spaß und fühlt sich besser an. Natürlich ist die Reichweite verringert und ich werde Perrücken werfen, aber irgendwie ist es mir die Sache wert 
Meine 2500er Technium macht sich an meiner 1-7g bis jetzt eigentlich ziemlich gut, da werde ich keine neue Rolle mehr für kaufen. =)


----------



## thanatos (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Du solltest dich da nicht so festlegen und gleich richtig 
 fett investieren ,versuch es doch mal erst preiswerter.
 Hier hab ich mich auch dazu hinreißen lassen es mal auszuprobieren weil einige Boardies es ja für das Non plus Ultra hoch jubeln .Andere Multis hab ich ja auch schon ,also war es für mich kein Neuland .Habe mir für schlappe 
 50 ,- Euronchen  ne Abu Silver Max schicken lassen ,durchaus 
 brauchbar aber unter 20 g geht da eben nix ,ja ich nutze sie regelmäßig aber einen großen Vorteil gegenüber einer Stationär kann ich echt nicht erkennen #d
 Aber ist eben wie mit anderen Dingen die Geschmäcker sind eben Gott sie Dank verschieden .  Aber Rute und Rolle sollten schon zusammen passen .#6


----------



## Ruti Island (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Wie die anderen schon geschrieben haben ist es nicht sinnvoll eine BC auf eine Spinning zu setzen.

 Außerdem ist es keine gute Idee direkt mit UL anzufangen. Da ist das Handling nochmal deutlich schwieriger und teurer.

 Eine BC, die tatsächlich den UL Bereich bedient, also ab 2g, kostet locker 300€+. Außerdem sollte man sich etwas mit Wartung auskennen, weil im UL Bereich schon zu viel/wenig Öl oder Fett einen erheblichen Einfluss auf die Performance haben.


----------



## KxKx2 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Ich habe die Steez, Pixy, Shimanos im oberen Preissegment gefischt- mehr gefangen habe ich auch nicht. Der Spaßfaktor mit Baitcastern ist nartürlich sehr hoch, aber dafür 600- Euro ausgeben|uhoh:
Da bei uns immer viel Wind weht,
bin ich  mittlerweile wieder auf Spinnruten umgestiegen. Fische eine Daiwa Inliner, mit einer kleinen Stationärrolle. Überall einsetzbar und das Werfen macht riesen Spaß, ohne Schnursalat:m


----------



## putschii (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Um das mehr fangen ging es mir nicht, sondern um den Mehrwert an Spaß. Wobei das mit dem Schnursalat natürlich eine Sache für sich ist.^^
Mich nervt dieses Bügel umklappen etc. bei der Stationärrolle und da hab ich bei der Baitcastrolle direkt das Gefühl gehabt: SO MUSS DAS. Wahrscheinlich würde/wird mich die bittere Realität einholen, wenn ich öfter mit der BC samt richtiger Rute fischen würde  Es leider echt ein stolzer Preis wenn man 300€ für z.B. ne Pixie zahlen muss. BC an 20g werfe ich eh so gut wie nie, daher macht eine schwerere Rolle, zumindest in meinem Fall, wenig Sinn. Finde eure Teilnahme übrigens super =)
Was heißt eigentlich weit werfen? Auf wie viel Meter kommt man denn mit passender BC z.B. mit nem kleinen Illex Chubby ?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*



putschii schrieb:


> hmmm, schade =(
> Ja preislich wird das kein Zuckerschlecken, will eig beim UL bleiben, obwohl ich gerade erst damit anfange und eigentlich noch die ein oder andere Frage offen ist. Fische irgendwie ungern größere Sachen als 20g und habe sowieso das Gefühl, dass größer Köder bei mir in der Gegend nicht von nöten ist.



bis 20g und es wird von UL gesprochen....
 Kein Geld für ne Multi, muss erst gespart werden, also aus Kostengründen ne vorhandene Spinne nehmen und die Multi dran schrauben....

 Dieses Thema hat Stoff zu etwas ganz großem zu werden#6


----------



## Purist (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Da bei uns immer viel Wind weht,



Das ist kein Grund auf BC zu verzichten, du musst nur deinen Wurfstil anpassen und die Spulenbremsen richtig einstellen. Ich hab's im Herbst selber bei euch da oben einmal mehr ausprobiert. Bei böhigem Gegenwind bis WS 9 konnte ich mit BC (kein teures Teil) genauso weit und oft sogar weiter wie mit meiner Stationärrollenkombi werfen. Das liegt vor allem daran, weil du mit einer BC noch flacher werfen kannst, die Bremsen stellt man dabei genau so ein, dass es keinen Kuddel gibt. 2g Wurfgewichte kann man bei Sturm natürlich vergessen, aber die kommen auch mit Stationärrolle zurückgeflogen


----------



## putschii (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> bis 20g und es wird von UL gesprochen....
> Kein Geld für ne Multi, muss erst gespart werden, also aus Kostengründen ne vorhandene Spinne nehmen und die Multi dran schrauben....
> 
> Dieses Thema hat Stoff zu etwas ganz großem zu werden#6




Oh, der Erste der wirklich NICHTS relevantes oder hilfreiches schreibt #6
Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Geld du so zur Verfügung hast und ist mir auch egal, aber nur weil ich nicht sofort irgend ne Rolle für 200€ bis 300€ kaufe, sondern lieber etwas warte und dann vllt doch nen 50er/100er oder wie viel auch immer drauf lege, ist das nen Punkt den man kritisiert? Wenn du die Fuffies nur so durch den Club schmeißen kannst, dann herzlichen Glückwünsch!
Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich total Anfänger bin und habe mich erkundigt, ob ne BC an ne normale Rute geht, meine Antworten bekommen und daraus gelernt, wieso es nicht geht. Wo ist da das Problem?#c
Bei den 20g habe ich nicht von UL gesprochen, sondern mein allgemeines Gewicht genannt, welches ich MAXIMAL werfe und das ganz sicher nicht mit der 1-7g Rute #d Also wäre es nur wünschenswert gewesen, eine Rolle zu finden, die den Bereich abdeckt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Muss jetzt nicht direkt zwei/drei Rollen zu +++200€ kaufen, so vermögend bin ich nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

So ein bischen muss jetzt aber klar raus gekommen sein, dass mit geringem Budget und in meinen Augen auch wenig Erfahrung in Sachen UL - Baitcastern kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen ist. Wenn Geld hier wirklich der limitierende Faktor ist - dann wüede ich das Thema schnell begraben....


----------



## captn-ahab (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*



putschii schrieb:


> Oh, der Erste der wirklich NICHTS relevantes oder hilfreiches schreibt #6
> Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Geld du so zur Verfügung hast und ist mir auch egal, aber nur weil ich nicht sofort irgend ne Rolle für 200€ bis 300€ kaufe, sondern lieber etwas warte und dann vllt doch nen 50er/100er oder wie viel auch immer drauf lege, ist das nen Punkt den man kritisiert? Wenn du die Fuffies nur so durch den Club schmeißen kannst, dann herzlichen Glückwünsch!
> Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich total Anfänger bin und habe mich erkundigt, ob ne BC an ne normale Rute geht, meine Antworten bekommen und daraus gelernt, wieso es nicht geht. Wo ist da das Problem?#c
> Bei den 20g habe ich nicht von UL gesprochen, sondern mein allgemeines Gewicht genannt, welches ich MAXIMAL werfe und das ganz sicher nicht mit der 1-7g Rute #d Also wäre es nur wünschenswert gewesen, eine Rolle zu finden, die den Bereich abdeckt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Muss jetzt nicht direkt zwei/drei Rollen zu +++200€ kaufen, so vermögend bin ich nicht.




Nur, dann macht dein Thema einfach keinen Sinn. Wenn du dich auch nur 3 Minuten mit dem Thema beschüäftigt hättest wüsstest du, das es nicht geht.

Ich öffne im Nordschleifenforum auch keinen Thread ob ich mit meinem Polo 6N am GT3 Cup teilnehmen kann.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*



putschii schrieb:


> Oh, der Erste der wirklich NICHTS relevantes oder hilfreiches schreibt #6
> Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Geld du so zur Verfügung hast und ist mir auch egal, aber nur weil ich nicht sofort irgend ne Rolle für 200€ bis 300€ kaufe, sondern lieber etwas warte und dann vllt doch nen 50er/100er oder wie viel auch immer drauf lege, ist das nen Punkt den man kritisiert? Wenn du die Fuffies nur so durch den Club schmeißen kannst, dann herzlichen Glückwünsch!
> Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich total Anfänger bin und habe mich erkundigt, ob ne BC an ne normale Rute geht, meine Antworten bekommen und daraus gelernt, wieso es nicht geht. Wo ist da das Problem?#c
> Bei den 20g habe ich nicht von UL gesprochen, sondern mein allgemeines Gewicht genannt, welches ich MAXIMAL werfe und das ganz sicher nicht mit der 1-7g Rute #d Also wäre es nur wünschenswert gewesen, eine Rolle zu finden, die den Bereich abdeckt. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Muss jetzt nicht direkt zwei/drei Rollen zu +++200€ kaufen, so vermögend bin ich nicht.



Kein Geld und UL passt aber eben nicht, auch wenn du die passende Rolle dann zusammen gespart hast, wird es mit der nicht passenden Rute nicht funktionieren, deshalb haben wir hier einige Leute ja den Tip gegeben wenn du gerne Baitcastfischen willst aber nicht soviel Budget hast steigt etwas höher ein, bei 10-20g, da gibt's gebraucht ne Kombo für 200 Euro, hatte damals auch so angefangen und auch auf Barsch ging das super und hat sehr viel Spaß gebracht.

 Es sollte kein Angriff darauf sein das du vielleicht nicht soviel Geld hast, aber man sollte dann eben auch realistisch bleiben was man sich auf kurz oder etwas Länger verwirklichen kann und was einem möglich ist.


----------



## glavoc (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Hallo TE,
wenn ich dir etwas vorschlagen darf, würde ich diese UL Rute ums die hier geht paaren. Nämlich mit der schon bereits vorhandenen tollen 2500er Rolle. Das passt doch super- ab 1.3. sind die Forellen offen und gut ist. Bis dahin liest und youtubest dich ein bissle in die UL Baitcasterei ein. Hier mal eine Datenbank, aus der wird auch gleich ersichtlich ab wieviel WG die jeweilige BCRolle sich werfen lässt.
http://barsch-junkie.de/08/09/2012/baitcast-datenbank/

Schmeiß die Suchmaschiene an und schaue unter "BFS / casting light / Bait finesse" nach...

HIER sieht mensch was heutzutage möglich ist.
und dann bei günstigen Angeboten und genug angespartem Geld die Kombo in Ruhe zusammenstellen.
lg


----------



## thanatos (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Du hattest da noch die Frage wegen der Wurfweite ,
 Ich habe es einigermaßen getestet  (die Spinnrute mit Stationärrolle war 20 cm länger)
 Gleiches Wurfgewicht der Ruten -gleich schweres,baugleiches
 Bleigewicht  (25 g) annähernd gleiche Wurfweiten erreicht.
 #6
 2. Unterschied Baitcaster mit 9 Kg Dynema und Statio-
 mit 30 er Mono -aber das ist m.E. nicht so relevant :q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*



thanatos schrieb:


> Du hattest da noch die Frage wegen der Wurfweite ,
> Ich habe es einigermaßen getestet  (die Spinnrute mit Stationärrolle war 20 cm länger)
> Gleiches Wurfgewicht der Ruten -gleich schweres,baugleiches
> Bleigewicht  (25 g) annähernd gleiche Wurfweiten erreicht.
> ...



Nochmal 25g sind kein UL und bei den ganz leichten Gewichten verhält es sich etwas anders.


----------



## glavoc (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Moin,
und noch mal ein Video weil der TE irgendwo gefragt hatte zwecks Wurfweiten im UL Spin/ Light Casting.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs7VXCAyLww
lg
irgendwo sagt er auch:"ich weiß das machen nur verrückte"^^...


----------



## Afrob (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*



putschii schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ...würde ich gerne wissen, ob es meiner Rute (Sportex Black Arrow UL 1-7g) schaden kann, wenn ich da die einfach adners herum halte und ne BC drauf schraube
> 
> LG



Moin Putschii,

ich muss dir leider sagen: Das wird nix!

Ein UL-Baitcaster kostet sehr viel Geld und ist für Anfänger auch nicht unbedingt leicht zu bedienen.
Ich würde da eher im mittleren Segment anfangen. So ab 15-20 Gramm.
Eine ,,normale" Spinnrute ist dafür aber nicht geeignet.
Das geht schon bei dem Griff los. Der Trigger fehlt und daher lässt sich die Rute weder angenehm halten noch werfen. Das zweite sind die Ringe. Die Beringung bei BC-Ruten ist enger und bringt mehr Wurfweite. Diese Ruten sind auch deutlich kürzer als normale Spinnruten.
Da würde ich lieber noch ne Ecke sparen.
Ich hätte noch ne Abu Garcia Vendetta Kombo rumliegen die ich gerne für wenig Geld an einen Anfänger abgebe. Bei Interesse gerne PN.

Ansonsten gibt es bei Fischdeal recht oft mal gute Kombos für schmales.


----------



## Maxthecat (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Moin !
Gute UL und auch Baitcaster Ruten gibts es schon ab 100€ wie die zbsp. von Major Craft oder auch Konger .


----------



## putschii (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Danke für Tipps und Links =) Ich schaue mal, dass ich mir eine hübsche Kombo zusammenstelle. Werde dafür erstmal die genannten Schlagwörter genauer googlen und youtuben und Reviews in Massen anschauen =)


----------



## -MW- (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

So liebe Leut´ ,

 bevor ihr euch weiter den Kopf zerbrecht - googel ma "Baitcaster-Datenbank"....da sind viele BC´s mit den passenden WG aufgeführt...hat mir auch bei der Wahl geholfen....viel Spaß beim durchschaun! Link will ich jetzt nicht posten, wenn Du ´s  nicht findest.. PN


----------



## thanatos (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Nochmal 25g sind kein UL und bei den ganz leichten Gewichten verhält es sich etwas anders.



nein ist es wirklich nicht ,ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das sich das im ul Bereich anders verhält ;+
 Wenn du entsprechendes Gerät hast starte doch mal einen Vergleich Stationär gegen Baitcast mit 2g und berichte


----------



## glavoc (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Physikalische Problemstellung: die Achse mit der  darauf befindlichen Schnur muß als Gesamtgewicht beim Abwurf erst einmal in  Bewegung gebracht werden (die Trägheit überwinden). Die dafür aufgewendete Arbeit wird nicht in  Wurfenergie umgewandelt. Es ergibt sich somit für jede Multiolle ein zwangsläufiges unteres  Wurfgewicht. Je leichter des zu werfende Gewicht umso komplizierter  wird das (leichte Spule, teils um die 6-7g, mit ganz wenig Fassungsvermögen (Shallow Spool) damit auch die aufgewickelte Schnur weniger Energie benötigt, um in Bewegung gesetzt zu werden.) Auch die Achsen der Spule werden gerne poliert und mit speziellen Kugellagern ausgestatten (und mit sehr leichten Ölen geschmiert!) damit wenig Reibungswiderstand vorhanden ist beim Start und während der Flugphase.
Fliegt der Köder dann läuft die Spule durch ihre  Trägheit praktisch von alleine. 

lg


----------



## kgbbg (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Nachtrag zur Rute: Wenn Du mit einer normalen Spinne (Beringung außen vor) und Baitcaster fischst, ist die menschliche Greifhand halt nicht mehr funktionstüchtig, weil ja der Daumen auf der Spule zum Bremsen liegt. Da kann Dir ein 60-cm-Hechtchen aus vollem Lauf schon mal die Rute aus der Hand hauen. Deshalb hat der findige Mensch den Triggersporn erfunden, um den man je nach Gusto den Zeigefinger oder Ringfinger legt. Kleinere Rollen werden auch gerne gepalmt (la palma: dieflache Hand) , d.h. das ganze Röllchen wird mit der Hand umfasst und der Triggersporn liegt zwischen Ring- und kleinem Finger...


----------



## thanatos (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*



glavoc schrieb:


> Moin,
> und noch mal ein Video weil der TE irgendwo gefragt hatte zwecks Wurfweiten im UL Spin/ Light Casting.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs7VXCAyLww
> lg
> irgendwo sagt er auch:"ich weiß das machen nur verrückte"^^...



Habe heute mit gleichem Gewicht mit meiner Eigenbau UL
 Rute zwei Würfe gemacht Rute 2,40 m ,500 Stationärrolle
 18er Mono 28 m bei normalem Handgelenkwurf .
 Leider ist es dann schon zu dunkel geworden um noch brachial Würfe zu machen .
 Also -im Ul Bereich ist die Stationär der Baitcaster überlegen #6 es sei denn es zeigt mir jemand das Gegenteil .


----------



## Ruti Island (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Deine Rute ist mit 2,40m aber auch deutlich länger, also hinkt der Vergleich.


----------



## glavoc (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*



thanatos schrieb:


> -im Ul Bereich ist die Stationär der Baitcaster überlegen #6
> 
> ja vermutlich, selbst die US-Profis fischen ul mit Stationärrolle.
> 
> es sei denn es zeigt mir jemand das Gegenteil .



Unter 2 g lässt sich kaum werfen und wenn um die 2,3 g rum, so sind keine Weitwürfe drin. Auf eine bessere Wurfweite kommt man eher so ab 4,5g...ich geb thanatos da recht!#6


----------



## putschii (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

und zu welcher würdet ihr ab 4/5g raten?


----------



## KxKx2 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Ich habe ja schon mit meiner Daiwa Steez, Pixy Probleme gehabt, unter 4gr. zu werfen. Und dann noch bei etwas Wind- also viel Spaß und immer auf Rückenwind achten:q Regen und nasse Schnur wird sich im UL Bereich auch auf die Wurfweite auswirken.
Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle eine leichte, hochwertige Stationärrolle holen:vik: damit bist du flexibler#6


----------



## glavoc (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Am günstigsten werden wohl 50ziger Shimanos sein...Brenious zBsp. Oder ne Abu LT plus ShallowSpool etc. 
Oft werden auch hier im Board Top A Top Rollen mit Tuning Parts zu sehr günstigem Kurs angeboten.
Also viel lesen und rumgucken - bei guten Gelegenheiten dann zuschlagen!
lg


----------



## putschii (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

Muss jetzt nicht das günstigste sein, nur deutlich über 300 wäre mir fast ein wenig zuviel, es sei denn die Argumente sprechen dafür.


----------



## thanatos (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*



putschii schrieb:


> Muss jetzt nicht das günstigste sein, nur deutlich über 300 wäre mir fast ein wenig zuviel, es sei denn die Argumente sprechen dafür.



 ja ja  des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich #6
 tu es einfach und wenn es mit den ganz leichten Gewichten 
 nicht klappt - es ist doch ein tolles feelig damit zu angeln 
 Petri Heil


----------



## putschii (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*



thanatos schrieb:


> ja ja  des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich #6
> tu es einfach und wenn es mit den ganz leichten Gewichten
> nicht klappt - es ist doch ein tolles feelig damit zu angeln
> Petri Heil



Leider wahr


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Baitcaster auf normaler Rute*

moin putschii,
schau mal:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324683
  jaja des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich...
lg


----------

